# Cutting advice to get good bowl blanks?



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I found a half cut tree on someones lawn they said I could take whatever I wanted. I believe its oak. I sent my son Rian (17) and his friends to grab what they could and this is what they came home with well for me they took a truck load of branches to use for fire wood once it dries. The rest is straight longer logs so He will go back with the chainsaw and more friends.
That's the advantage of a grown son, disadvantage is he borrows allot of tools.:laughing:

I can turn up to a 12 1/2" bowl. This log is 36" tall but has a slice 9" up from the bottom which is a few inches deep on one side. It's where they started to cut but changed there mind and stopped. It is roughly 24" round.

I know how to cut straight logs to get bowl blanks but this crotch piece has 3 branches meeting all together. Is there a good or bad way to cut this up for bowl blanks. I want the best possible grains of course.

If you need more info let me know.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

subscribed - this should be interesting


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

There's many way to take it apart. This is just to give you an idea. The green will make the best figured bowl blanks, if the inclusion isn't all the way through. The crotch will have the best figure. 

The red could be a peppermill or whatever and you could get one or two more behind it.

The orange could be a rolling pin for Mrs. Brown. Oak rolling pins are cool. 

There's more blanks in there just trying to give you some examples. If the crotch crease is too deep, take the blanks off each side of the crease and some peppermill etc. blanks off the other side of them. 

The other log is even easier to decide so I picked this one to give some ideas from. Hope it helps.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

looks heavy. would probably make some small boards that would look good or a nice bowl


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks TT I will see what I can get out of it.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

For bowls or hollow forms, I would saw the piece in two (crosscut) right above that smallest limb. I would then slice those two chunks in two lengthwise (with the grain) and end up with four pieces, each with a flat side.

Select the best area from each chunk and saw out a round blank on the band saw. I use 1/4" plywood rounds screwed to the top of the blank for a bandsaw cutting guide. That allows placing the flat side down on the band saw table.


----------

